# Zesty Garlic Parmesan Bread



## Ol-blue (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a great butter to make up ahead of time and store in the refrigerator for when you want it. I have kept mine in the refrigerator for over a week. Bring to room temperature before using.
Enjoy! Debbie

Zesty Garlic Parmesan Bread







1 cup(s) BUTTER; Softened.
1 tablespoon(s) GARLIC; Ran Through A Garlic Press.
3 tablespoon(s) ZESTY ITALIAN SALAD DRESSING; Bottled.
2 tablespoon(s) MAYONNAISE
1/2 cup(s) PARMESAN CHEESE; From A Can.
1/2 teaspoon(s) BASIL; Dry.
1 teaspoon(s) PARSLEY; Dried.
1/8 teaspoon(s) RED PEPPER FLAKES; Crushed.
_____

In a mixing bowl blend all of ingredients together until mixed well.
Cut a loaf of French bread lengthwise in two.
Spread mixture on both sides of bread.
Place under broiler until bread is golden brown.
_____


----------



## Shaheen (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I'm going to make some today! thanks


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Debbie, I made this wonderful bread this past week, and boy was it ever good! My husband and I *LOVED* how this tasted. We made piggy's  of ourselves, and ate it all up between the 2 of us. I found that this makes more than I expected, as I used it to top 2-(14 inch) Mini Twin French Bread Loaves, and I still had more of the spread leftover. I think this is enough to top 3-(14 inch) Mini Twin French Bread Loaves, or possibly 2 larger sized loaves of French Bread. 

Debbie, after I topped my bread with this spread, it only took 1 min. & 30 sec. to brown it on the broiler, then I placed it in the oven, and then lowered the temp in my oven to "warm" (about 150 degrees) and baked it in there for a few minutes to crisp up the bread, and heat it through. All I can say is...*Mmm, Mmm Good!!* "Thank you" Debbie for this yummy recipe! *It's a keeper!! *


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2008)

mmm, I love garlic bread. I missed this thread the first time around. This sounds pretty good.
Printed and filed.


----------



## sattie (Nov 15, 2008)

Me too!!!  I love garlic bread and make my own.  I have some garlic jalapeno bread that I made... really good!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 16, 2008)

*I forgot to add in my post about Debbie's Zesty Garlic Parmesan Bread...*
*I cut the bread into 1 to 1-1/4 inch pieces, but I left the end pieces *
*cut into 1-1/2 to 2-inch pieces, plus I only spread the mixture ontop *
*of each piece of bread (that's why I had plenty of spread mixture leftover).*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 16, 2008)

I also think this spread would be terrific on top of fish filets right before baking or broiling!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds great! Will try soon, thank you!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 1, 2008)

Domestic Goddess said:


> *I forgot to add in my post about Debbie's Zesty Garlic Parmesan Bread...*
> *I cut the bread into 1 to 1-1/4 inch pieces, but I left the end pieces *
> *cut into 1-1/2 to 2-inch pieces, plus I only spread the mixture ontop *
> *of each piece of bread (that's why I had plenty of spread mixture leftover).*


 
I hope everyone enjoys the bread. 

Good idea Domestic Goddess.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

I've made it and it is good.  I did use fresh cheese though.


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I've made it and it is good. I did use fresh cheese though.


 
I bet the fresh cheese was good. I have other Garlic Bread recipes that I use fresh cheese on. I will have to try it with fresh cheese. Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

It was!  Try it.   There's only two of us so... we had bread a few nights in a row.  Yummmmy!


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 1, 2008)

I will try it next time I make it. Thanks again.


----------

